# Couple new cages ....



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

I designed these cages and had a local plastics wiz create them.
The total dimensions are 16" t x 16"d x 48"l they are modeled after my baby cages 
and I will post more pics once they are setup.



















Greg


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Very cool. What's going into them?

How do you plan to heat them?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice cages! They should hold the heat and humidity very well! What do you plan on using for perches? You will have to post pics when they are filled with baby GTP's


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Mettle said:


> Very cool. What's going into them?
> 
> How do you plan to heat them?


I keep green tree pythons and they are heated by 11"flex watt.
The flex watt slides into a false back that is sort of visable in the 1st pic.

Here are the baby cages I designed same heat sorce and set up drains and all!










Greg


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

those are kickass


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

whyd o you have so many?? do u breed them, or jsut collect?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That is INCREDIBLE.

I applaud you for having such sound 'facilities'. It's nice to see someone who breeds such a magnificent creature (truly one of my fave snakes) with such a great set-up. I like how everything is organized there and it looks really easy to maintain and clean.

Up until what size do you keep them in there?

What types of cages are the adults housed in?


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Mettle said:


> That is INCREDIBLE.
> 
> I applaud you for having such sound 'facilities'. It's nice to see someone who breeds such a magnificent creature (truly one of my fave snakes) with such a great set-up. I like how everything is organized there and it looks really easy to maintain and clean.
> 
> ...


The cages in the reply are the baby cages i designed they are 40 x 12 x 12. The new cages I posted are 
the mid size for adult males and 300 gram to 800gm females.

The adults are in the old neodesha 2x2x2 arboreals. 
Here is a pic of the adult cage set up!









I have a female getting ready to have a prelay shed and one getting ready to ovulate so I need to get these mid size cages set up!



> whyd o you have so many?? do u breed them, or jsut collect?


Why not! lol I do breed them and love holding these kids back to see how they turn out.
I am working on local croses and some very nice designer stuff.

Greg


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

that is a cool set up so u breed them and sell them thats ur job huh?? were is that not in ur home is it?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

that setup is awesome .. i think im in love wish i could house that many snakes


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

No I wish I did it for a living but I have a FT job.
Yes I have this all set up hear at the house!

Greg
btw just picked up the baance of the new cages 12 total!


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

That is amazing- The cleanest and most efficient system i could imagine, awesome job........
AJ


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i cant what to see all those cages filled with snakes


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Thats quite a setup you have







Do you have all the cages "plumbed in"? Is this so you can flush away all the waste? How do you like the Helix, Johnson Controls thermostats?


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Red Eyes said:


> Thats quite a setup you have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They are all on 1/4" misting line that is connected but the cages all drain onto the corrugated drip plated then too the gutters which navigate the water to a sump pit where it is pumped outside.

The Helix's are nice but I really like the A419 units I was turned onto they are not proportional but work great.

All the poo and urates are remove and thrown away.

Greg


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow you arrangement is awesome. Thanks for sharing your pics and info with us.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Very nice design Greg! Glad to see you still here....keep us posted on eggs this spring! I think you may create some Chondropython lovers here.....

I did finally get to look at your parasite paper....thanks to a friends laptop...that was very thorough work Greg, you should think about putting that into a formal article and submit it for publication.....

I really loved the full time job comment.....guys and gals almost without exception the big "breeders" all have either high paying full time jobs, or their spouses do....NEVER KEEP ANIMALS TO MAKE MONEY, KEEP ANIMALS BECAUSE YOU LOVE THEM......

I look forward to more pics Greg, I love to see a great set up...


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

CrocKeeper said:


> Very nice design Greg! Glad to see you still here....keep us posted on eggs this spring! I think you may create some Chondropython lovers here.....
> 
> I did finally get to look at your parasite paper....thanks to a friends laptop...that was very thorough work Greg, you should think about putting that into a formal article and submit it for publication.....
> 
> ...


Awsome cages and nice Chondros


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

wow lots of cages how do you find room for all those snakes?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Wow, awsome setup... be sure to get some pics of the snakes up too


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

x2 that would be killer


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

that's simply amazing. i can't believe you can keep up with all this and have a FT job too. nice job.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Bloody hell!!!!!!

You're good!!!!!!!


----------



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

How much were they?


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Are you going to leave them bare or are you going to decorate them?I like your design, and the plastic gives that nice rounded look!


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Gear Wiz said:


> Are you going to leave them bare or are you going to decorate them?I like your design, and the plastic gives that nice rounded look!


Well lets see set up for each cell ends up being like $175 set up x 3 cells per unit x 12 =expensive.
Anyway this is what I see as the way to maintain them so cost is not an issue.

As for decorating each cage will get three perches, water bowl and snake.
But the snakes are breath taking!




























So I am not sure what else is needed!

Greg


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

beautiful snakes


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Well they are done!
I have not moved any animals into them yet as I am cleaning them up and
working out the cage/room dynamic.
But should have the critters in them by this weekend!
Greg





































Btw they are back to back as a double sided island in my room.
Each unit is heated by a 48" strip of 11" flex watt which is concealed in a false back.
I hope you all enjoy the pics


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Looks nice, your all good to go now


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

what a setup you have .. im jealous


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Awesome setup bro. Cant wait to see the babies when they hatch


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Beautiful job! I love the look...very sterile and clean looking!


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

That is a sweet setup. Congrats!


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow very cool set-up you have there.


----------

